# FAQ: Aircooled VW's



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

Post your Aircooled VW information here for integration into the FAQ:
*---=== Aircooled VW Parts Suppliers ===---*
*---=== Aircooled VW Service & Tuners ===---*
*---=== How To & DIY tips ===---*
*---=== Aircooled VW Classified Sources ===---*
*---=== General Aircooled Information ===---*


_Modified by LangsamKafer at 10:05 AM 1-29-2004_


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*---=== Aircooled VW Parts Suppliers ===---*

*---=== Aircooled VW Parts Suppliers ===---*

*Aircooled.net:* One of the most comprehensive quality autoparts sources for aircooled VW enthusiasts! Currently, there are 6000+ aircooled parts searchable via our Aircooled VW parts Database. - g60-inside

*Axel Stauber:* Tons of parts for KÄFER • BUS • TYP 3 + 4 • KARMANN GHIA • K70 *(auf Deutsch)* - PerL

*Best Price Car Parts* - Tuggle

*Blimp VW Parts*

*Big Boyz Toys:* Interesting site to look at if you're shopping for parts or not. Check out the "Rim Selector"  - veedweeb

*Brazil Shopping:* Source of things Brazillian... including VW parts  - PerL

*BFY Obsolete Parts* Restoration parts for your Volkswagen Beetle, Vw Transporter or Volkswagen Karmann Ghia. - GEETi

*California Import Parts:* A source for Classic VW - Volkswagen parts & accessories. Choose from a wide selection of top quality VW parts, all at great discount prices. Top name brands like EMPI, DEE, SCAT, BOSCH, HELLA, TMI and VDO just to name a few, as well as O.E. quality stock replacement parts.  - g60-inside

*CB Performance:* High performance racing parts. - GEETi

*Coker Tire:* A wide selection of vintage tires  - vw vintage empire

*Custom Speed Parts:* Performance & Restoration parts for Aircooled VW's  - PerL

*Diamond Back Classics:* A source of whitewalls and other vintage style tires - nicnaor

*eVWParts:* Your Source for early & late VW parts  - vdubgirl67

*GSF Car Parts:* German, Swedish and French car parts  - veedweeb

*Jbugs* Stock & Custom Parts for Aircooled VW's  - beetle72

*JCWhitney* "Everything Automotive"  - beetle72

*Machine 7:* Stock & Custom Parts for Aircooled VW's  - PerL

*Mark's Bug Barn* - Tuggle

*Moore Parts Source:* Dune Buggy, Sandrail & Volkswagen parts.

*Peek Performance Online:* VW parts, accessories, machinework and repair.  - volbug

*RealSource/Mid-America Motorworks* 

*Rocky Mountain Motorworks*  - kherrerab

*So. Cal Imports*

*Type 3 Detectives*  - veedweeb

*VW Classic Parts Center:* VW's own classic parts center, also for pre 1980 watercooled cars  - PerL

*West Coast Metric:* The 'go to' place for all your window rubber needs  - 57Drag

*Wolfsburg West:* VW Beetle & Bus Restoration Parts  - '67Aircooled
.
.
.
.



_Modified by LangsamKafer at 9:11 AM 12-26-2009_


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*---=== Aircooled VW Service & Tuners ===---*

*---=== Aircooled VW Service & Tuners ===---*
.
.
.
.


_Modified by LangsamKafer at 10:06 AM 1-29-2004_


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*---=== How To & DIY tips ===---*

*---=== How To & DIY tips ===---*
*The Thing Shop:* A great resource (bulletin board) if you're restoring a "Thing"  - pkagel
Dune Buggy/Sandrail Buildup
.
.
.



_Modified by LangsamKafer at 4:07 PM 9-26-2007_


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*---=== Aircooled VW Classified Sources ===---*

*---=== Aircooled VW Classified Sources ===---*
*BTLMEX Inc:* Thinking about importing one from Mexico?  - Langsamkafer

*Ebay Motors: VWs:* Just sort by year, start at '79 and work your way backwards







.  - Langsamkafer

*The Samba:* _The_ Aircooled Classifieds place.  - Langsamkafer

*VWVortex Aircooled Classifieds:* It's in your own backyard... check it out!







.  - Langsamkafer
.
.
.
.


_Modified by LangsamKafer at 10:07 AM 1-29-2004_


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*---=== General Aircooled Information ===---*

*---=== General Aircooled Information ===---*


_Quote, originally posted by *krzysztof* »_
*Production Numbers*
From: The Beetle: Production History of the People's Car by Hans-Rudiger Etzold 
1945: 1,785
1946: 10,020
1947: 8,987
1948: 19,244
1949: 46,146
1950: 81,979
1951: 93,709
1952: 114,348
1953: 151,232
1954: 202,174
1955: 279,986
1956: 333,190
1957: 380,561
1958: 451,526
1959: 575,407
1960: 739,443
1961: 827,850
1962: 876,255
1963: 838,488
1964: 948,370
1965: 1,090,963
1966: 1,080,165
1967: 925,787
1968: 1,136,134
1969: 1,219,314
1970: 1,196,099
1971: 1,291,612
1972: 1,220,686
1973: 1,206,018
1974: 791,053
1975: 441,116
1976: 383,277
1977: 258,634
1978: 271,673
1979: 263,340
1980: 236,117
1981: 157,505
1982: 138,091
1983: 119,745
1984: 118,000
1985: 86,457
1986: 46,633
1987: 17,166
1988: 19,008
1989: 32,421
1990: 84,716
1991: 85,681
*Landmark Production Dates*
14 October 1946: 10,000 total
4 March 1950: 100,000 total
17 February 1972 15,007,034 total (world record, exceeded Model T)
15 May 1981 20,000,000 total
23 June 1992 21,000,000 total



_Quote, originally posted by *MRVW01* »_
Type 1 U.S. importation started in '49
Split's were made from '45- March 10, 1953
Ovals '53-August '57
Big Windows '58-'64
Bigger Windows '65-71
Biggest Windows '72-77
Last year for Beetle Sedan's in the US -
1977 (12,000 sold)
Last year for the Beetle in the US 
1979 (some built/delivered in 1980)
25 hp = 1131 cc
36 hp = 1192 cc
40 hp = 1192 cc
50 hp = 1285 cc
53 hp = 1493 cc
57 hp = 1583 cc (single port)
60 hp = 1583 cc (dual port)
FI models have 1600's with 48 hp (emissions restrictions)



*RuntRod* Need to identify a 5-lug or early 4-lug wheel? then this is the place to go. Also various tech articles for suicide doors, chop tops to various lug patterns, engine displacement chart, etc...  - nicnaor

*Type 3 Mailing List* This is a place for folks to share repair tips, part sources, stories, and other information about VW Type 3s of all sorts (Notch/Square/Fastback, T34, SP-2, etc.).  - PerL

*Type 34 KG Registry* An organization dedicated to the "other" Volkswagen Karmann Ghia. Explore this site to find out more about the T34!  - Kafer 53

*UWANG* Funny name... but good source for VIN/Model Year information for 1949-1975  - Kafer Wolf


_Modified by LangsamKafer at 10:08 AM 1-29-2004_


----------



## nub0w (Feb 2, 2001)

http://www.busdepot.com - great place for Bus parts. Located in the Philly area.


----------



## penya79 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: Aircooled VW's (LangsamKafer)*

hi. i was wondering.... are porsches and volkswagens related? they look pretty similar.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: Aircooled VW's (penya79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *penya79* »_hi. i was wondering.... are porsches and volkswagens related? they look pretty similar.

Actually yes they are. You see Ferdinand Porsche was the original designer of the VW Beetle. It was his project and dream for many years to create a 'peoples car' (Volkswagen: people's car in German) Most of the design was finalized in a project for the German Company NSU, however they cancelled the project before production because at that time they had agreed not to make four wheeled vehicles for some reason.
Without a backer, Porsche had to move on to find funding. He found it with the transportation projects that then Chancellor of Germany Adolf Hitler had created, he called the project KdF (Kraft durch Freude, or strength through joy) With this funding, he continued with his dream for a peoples car. (other pre existing auto companies such as Mercedes Benz, did not feel that such a car would be profitable and turned Porsche down)
The car went through a few design changes, including the addition of the now famous flat four power plant and the original Torsion bar suspension, invented by Porsche. These prototype years lasted from ~1932 to 1937, when the first pre production models were created, that looked bascially like the Volkswagen we know until 1966. through the design period many things were changed including front hinged doors and a rear window. (Porsche took a trip to the US to visit the Ford plant, and was very impressed, he also noted that front hinged doors were the new trend in US autos)
After all of this the car was about to begin production, and orders were being taken. Interestingly, the payment plan was through stamp books, where people bought stamps and placed them in payment books, after the correct amount of stamps were collected, they were given thier title, which guaranteed them delivery (at some point) of a car (none were ever deliverd under this plan IIRC). also it was said that if you missed one stamp on the payment schedule you would forfiet your money and your place in line.
The cars were to be sold at a rediculously low price, one of Hitler's many demands for the car, including that it have a heater and be able to cruise at 100km/h. 
Before production could be ramped up and deliveries made, World War II broke out, and the factory was used for other things, including KdF staff cars, KdF military vehicles (Kubelwagen) and amphibious cars (Schwimmwagen) also I believe parts for planes an the V1 bomb were also produced there, which made the factory a hot spot for bombings, and lead to it's demise.
At the end of the war, Porsche was arrested for war crimes and spent most of his older years in a French duengon. His son, Ferry, began producing sports cars which bore the "Porsche" name and used much of the VWs mechanicals. 
So the reason Porsches and Volkswagens look related is because they are related.

Ps: the money that was collected for the KdF stamp program was seized by the Russians at the end of the war if you were wondering.
any more FAQs?


----------



## penya79 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: Aircooled VW's (MGQ)*

wow. see, i thought they looked, like, totally similar, ya know?

what's torsion suspension?


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: Aircooled VW's (penya79)*

Yes, they do look similar, in fact to this day many Porsches share at least a few parts with VWs. (today it's mostly interior bits and peices and things of that nature)
The torsion beam suspension is one that uses beams that twist to provide the spring force rather than a coil that compresses. 
It was actually one of the main developmental problems with the original beetle because of the less advanced metalurgy of the day, the exact alloy that would provide spring like behavior without stressing and cracking was hard to distill. it lead to much greif for Porsche and a few accidents with test cars.


_Modified by MGQ at 11:13 PM 7-6-2004_


----------



## KEINREISAIRKEWLD (May 14, 2004)

*Re: FAQ: Aircooled VW's (MGQ)*

By chance, does any one know production numbers of '66 Beetle verts? I am having no luck finding numbers and any help would greatly be appericated.
Thank you!!!
Matt


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: Aircooled VW's (KEINREISAIRKEWLD)*

http://www.pre67vw.co.uk/produ...del=2
Karmann Cabrio:
year | production figures 
1966 | 9712


----------



## ubercrap (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: FAQ: Aircooled VW's (MGQ)*

While Porsche was obviously the engineer for the Beetle, in case you didn't know, this man, Erwin Komenda, designed the body for the Beetle, Porsche 356, 550, 911, and others:
http://www.komenda.at/index_eng.htm


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: FAQ: Aircooled VW's (ubercrap)*

Can someone tell me how the bodystyle of the beetle changed along the years. I see some that look different than others.


----------



## branicVW (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: Aircooled VW's (Gotta Be A Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gotta Be A Dub* »_Can someone tell me how the bodystyle of the beetle changed along the years. I see some that look different than others.


Very intrested to know this myself.


----------



## RAT6 (May 26, 2005)

*Re: FAQ: Aircooled VW's (branicVW)*

Can someone tell me the years&amount of oval windows made?


----------



## gooten1 (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: ---=== Aircooled VW Service & Tuners ===--- (LangsamKafer)*

There's a shop here in Columbia, SC. *Import Specialties*, 2100 Rosewood Dr, Columbia, SC 29205, (803) 799-4401.


----------



## metaljim (Jul 16, 2005)

ovals were made from late 53 to 57. and i think think they made just over a million of them, or close to it. that's pretty impressive huh? then in 1972 alone, they made just as many. THAT"S impressive. these bugs are a pestilence. they're everywhere!


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: ---=== General Aircooled Information ===--- (LangsamKafer)*


_Quote »_25 hp = 1131 cc
36 hp = 1192 cc 
40 hp = 1192 cc
50 hp = 1285 cc
53 hp = 1493 cc
57 hp = 1583 cc (single port)
60 hp = 1583 cc (dual port)
FI models have 1600's with 48 hp (emissions restrictions)

Wasn't the apparent drop in horsepower due to the changes in how horsepower was measured and reported?


----------



## racrdave (May 20, 2006)

*Re: FAQ: Aircooled VW's (branicVW)*

well until 52' there were 2 back windows and flaps in the front quarter panels for ventilation; 53-57 had oval windows in them and an updated dash. there are some split windows with oval dashes that are considered to be among the most desireable of all beetles. in 58 the back window became larger and more rectangular, the turn signals were mounted on top of the fenders, and the windshield got slightly taller and wider. in 65 all of the windows got bigger yet. then in 1967 the headlights were mounted more vertically. in 1968 the trunklid and decklid became more squared off at the bottom, the bumpers became more rectangular, and all standards made from then on have a little circle on the front apron to facilitate removal of the shift rod. apart from these changes bugs are most easily identifiable by their front turn signals and taillights, which over the years became more and more bulbous and IMO hideous.


----------



## groverone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: Aircooled VW's (LangsamKafer)*

anyone have a clue of how many notchbacks made it to the states?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Patrickm2213 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: FAQ: Aircooled VW's (groverone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *groverone* »_anyone have a clue of how many notchbacks made it to the states?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

They where never officaly imported to the states for sale by VWOA, but came in on the grey market so needless to say they are wouldn't be any offical numbers.


----------



## hondahungryVWs (Jan 30, 2006)

what is a knochback ? just wondering aircooled noob.


----------



## Patrickm2213 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (hondahungryVWs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hondahungryVWs* »_what is a knochback ? just wondering aircooled noob.









Just one of the models in the type 3 family. Here are the other ones:








Fastback - Sold in the states








Squareback - Sold in the states
















Type 3 Ghia - Also know as type 34
Was never "officially" imported to the states by VW, same as with the notchback. They most commonly came into the states with the grey market.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grey_import_vehicles



_Modified by Patrickm2213 at 4:12 PM 10-14-2006_


----------



## Bacton (Oct 22, 2006)

nice notch pat! looks a little familiar... just a hell of a lot nicer... someday mine will look like that... 
to add to the question on how many made it to the states... i know of about 5 in the state of Colorado, but they came from either canada, or mexico... mine is from mexico, (i think... because of the seatbelts) but i like these cars a lot... never thought id own one... it kinda dropped into my lap... and i just had to buy it for my next car... 
kinda funny... i think my car is cursed... it started a fire in the previous owners garagenad took it to the ground... only the pass. fender was burned up a bit when the car sat in the burning building... rightfully so, i named it dean after james dean(if i saw his porshe i would run the f away!) but i keep having small issues that are a total pain in the butt... its a really clean car, it just wants to be loved... and it will be! have a good one!

_Modified by Bacton at 2:05 AM 12-30-2006_


_Modified by Bacton at 2:06 AM 12-30-2006_


----------



## Happy_person36 (Dec 22, 2006)

http://www.cip1.ca/ For Canadians like me, and http://www2.cip1.com/ for Americans. Great site


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: ---=== Aircooled VW Service & Tuners ===--- (LangsamKafer)*

If you're in the Seattle area I recommend Autohaus Vick in Bellevue. The guys there are super friendly and honest and one of their shop people literally knows old bug part numbers off the top of his head.
I've always had great luck with them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MrMaughan (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Patrickm2213)*

Could we also put the milk truck thing (?) into the picture list with all the type 3's? along with an official name... and maybe any other obscure ac's?


----------



## bkilla (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: FAQ: Aircooled VW's (MGQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MGQ* »_
Actually yes they are. You see Ferdinand Porsche was the original designer of the VW Beetle. It was his project and dream for many years to create a 'peoples car' (Volkswagen: people's car in German) Most of the design was finalized in a project for the German Company NSU, however they cancelled the project before production because at that time they had agreed not to make four wheeled vehicles for some reason.
Without a backer, Porsche had to move on to find funding. He found it with the transportation projects that then Chancellor of Germany Adolf Hitler had created, he called the project KdF (Kraft durch Freude, or strength through joy) With this funding, he continued with his dream for a peoples car. (other pre existing auto companies such as Mercedes Benz, did not feel that such a car would be profitable and turned Porsche down)
The car went through a few design changes, including the addition of the now famous flat four power plant and the original Torsion bar suspension, invented by Porsche. These prototype years lasted from ~1932 to 1937, when the first pre production models were created, that looked bascially like the Volkswagen we know until 1966. through the design period many things were changed including front hinged doors and a rear window. (Porsche took a trip to the US to visit the Ford plant, and was very impressed, he also noted that front hinged doors were the new trend in US autos)
After all of this the car was about to begin production, and orders were being taken. Interestingly, the payment plan was through stamp books, where people bought stamps and placed them in payment books, after the correct amount of stamps were collected, they were given thier title, which guaranteed them delivery (at some point) of a car (none were ever deliverd under this plan IIRC). also it was said that if you missed one stamp on the payment schedule you would forfiet your money and your place in line.
The cars were to be sold at a rediculously low price, one of Hitler's many demands for the car, including that it have a heater and be able to cruise at 100km/h. 
Before production could be ramped up and deliveries made, World War II broke out, and the factory was used for other things, including KdF staff cars, KdF military vehicles (Kubelwagen) and amphibious cars (Schwimmwagen) also I believe parts for planes an the V1 bomb were also produced there, which made the factory a hot spot for bombings, and lead to it's demise.
At the end of the war, Porsche was arrested for war crimes and spent most of his older years in a French duengon. His son, Ferry, began producing sports cars which bore the "Porsche" name and used much of the VWs mechanicals. 
So the reason Porsches and Volkswagens look related is because they are related.

Ps: the money that was collected for the KdF stamp program was seized by the Russians at the end of the war if you were wondering.
any more FAQs?
















As well, in order to be able to stop the payment plan youd would have to go before a committee of sorts and plead your case as to why you wanted to stop paying. Then if they decide let you stop paying, they charged a fee of 20% of what payments you have made. Also it was expected of every working man to be on savings plan, if you werent, you were considered folly and not a patriot...
http://www.amazon.com/Volkswag...r=8-1
good book... tells almost the exact same thing you did...


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (abawp)*

I don't know if this has already been posted but there is a ton of good information on this site: http://www.aircooledtech.com/


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re:*

No sense leaving this buried in the archives. My 1776 buildup.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2920112


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: (air skooled)*

How to Change Generator Brushes.
I know it is a really simple thing to do but I thought I'd put together a quick 'how to' for the my fellow new people.
This is what your generator looks like all put together and fully hooked up to the wiring. There are three wires, red (power), green (to the regularot) and brown (the ground).








First step is to disconnect your battery which I'm not going to take a picture of because this post is already ridiculous. Once the batter is unhooked, disconnect the three wires. 8mm socket and a phillips head screwdriver.








I had to remove the coil because the bracket it is sitting on blocks the left generator bolt. 10mm socket.








The bracket. You may or may not have this same bracket... mine doesn't look like it came with the car but it does the job.








Next, the bracket is now removed and is time to loosen the bolts that hold down the generator itself. 13mm socket does the job.








This is the guy we want to change, the generator brush, this is what it looks like installed.








And this is what it looks like when you remove the small flat head screw and remove the brush by releasing the tension on the spring (on the right and pulling it out. You can use the nail on your pointer finger to release the tension.








There are two brushes on the generator so you'll need to spin it around to get access at the lower one. There is no need to remove the generator belt. Use two hands to slightly pick up and spin the thing.








Once you swap out the second brush, work your way backwards for assembly. And that's that. These are what old vs. new brushes look like.


----------



## artnesmith (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (RafCarre12)*

Replacing the brushes and, possibly the bearings, is all a VW generator usually ever needs. On my 67 Beetle I decided since it was 41 years old to have the bearings replaced as well as the brushes. Good intent doesn't always lead to a good result though!
What I did was take the generator to a local alternator/starter rebuild shop in my home town. I asked them in English, the only language they seemed to speak, "Can you rebuild this?" They said, "No problem" and I left it with them. Mind you, I had the best of intentions, but these guys ruined my generator!
Without going into too many details, I had to take it to a VW repair shop to replace the fan that was damaged and then rebuilt it right and assemble it right for the first time. Lesson to be learned, make sure you take your precious parts to competent repair people or pay the price. The guys said, "No problem" but for me it was a big problem!
I thought I'd share that with everyone. I paid good money to have someone ruin it when I could have ruined it myself for free!








Hope everyone here has a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## CowboyPV (May 9, 2009)

*My 1969 VW Beetle*

I have never restored a car before (much less a VW Bug) & I'm no mechanic. 
I have a 1969 VW that is basically in four pieces, Engine, Trans & Rear-End, & the Body. The arm to the Axel is not attached to the Transmission right now making the 4th piece.

I have a few mechanically inclined friends to help me but none of them have experience with VWs at all. We need Basic Schematics to this model or one close.

Could someone here please help?







Peace,
Cowboy in Puerto Vallarta Mexico
http://www.FuegoEnLaPlaya.com


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: Aircooled VW's (LangsamKafer)*

Please create a new thread with DIY/FAQ content, and then send a link to me to integrate into this thread instead of just appending it to this thread.
Thanks.


----------

